# Question about Digging Box



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

So I'm making a dig box with left over fleece and a large kleenex box and was wondering the following:

Does it matter if i cut the top off or not? I don't know if there is some risk I'm not thinking of if the current hole is acceptable enough.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It depends on how big the hole is. If there's any plastic on there be sure to remove that. I cut one of the narrow sides out of the one I made for my guy so he could walk in to it easily and pull out the fleece if he wants (he hasn't touched it yet but that's another issue altogether). Since they like burrowing they should be comfortable with an opening that's as wide as they are. I think if it's anything smaller and they might get stuck.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Someone suggested here to carefully open one end, then gently re-tape it so if you HAVE to get into it you can.

Snarf showed zero interest in a kleenex box with an enlarged opening (filled with fleece strips) but after I cut it down to abou 1-1/2" (so it's basically just a dish with sides) and filled it with strips and a few pieces of kibble, he started bee-lining to it. :shock: 

NO idea why. :roll:


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

When I made Niblet's dig box, I used one of the square Kleenex boxes and left the hole that is already in it the same size [I just removed the plastic] and then on the other end, I cut another oval like hole the same size. I then stuffed it with fleece strips.

Niblet didn't touch it for the first 2 days it was in his cage but now he loves it. He plays in it (using it as a tunnel to burrow through) and sleeps in it too all the time now.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm, I'll have to try narrowing the opening in mine then, or have one of your little guys show mine how much fun the thing is. :lol:


----------

